# Think I picked a bloodline..



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I found the blood line that I want to go with. I want to start showing and my future dog will be from boogieman blood. I did a little research and talked to somebody who have a very nice program. So if all goes well I will have a dog off this line in a year or two. Just wanted to share. :roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Boogieman was a Caldwell dog I believe?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

yup trying to get his ped for you right now


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [23043] :: CALDWELL'S BOOGIEMAN


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

YouTube - ‪AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER‬‏


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice so this was the one you were looking for for you? , Has your man changed his mind about his blue bully lol or are you still on the hunt in that department as well?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking dog!


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

We have a Boogieman pup, One of my favorites of all our dogs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I like :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> nice so this was the one you were looking for for you? , Has your man changed his mind about his blue bully lol or are you still on the hunt in that department as well?


yes he still wants a blue bully. This dog is for me. I want a dog so I can start showing. I want to wait a bit first and take Diesel to some fun shows so I can get a little experience. Dont want to get a pup off this line and have its talents wasted because I didnt do my homework.

Also I think I found a future breeding for him to get a bully off of. Dont have the peds on hand it isnt supposed to happen until next year. I like the stud tho and so does he.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats good atleast he said something other then no lol. cant wait to see the parents and pictures of the future pups. Sounds like your doing alot of homework thats great


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> thats good atleast he said something other then no lol. cant wait to see the parents and pictures of the future pups. Sounds like your doing alot of homework thats great


yeah he is so stubborn lol. All he keeps saying is he wants a blue bully with a white mask and white paws. So I found somebody that says they can hook me up with a pup from that planned breeding, and the best part is that it is a year from now so if he changes his mind and doesnt want a bully then he has a year to do it. He keeps going back and forth from wanting one to not wanting one.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Bruce TGPs said:


> We have a Boogieman pup, One of my favorites of all our dogs


I keep hearing nothing but good about these dogs, I cant wait till the time comes for me to get one. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would get it from Brain AKA Boogieman Blood on game dog. His dog's are off that blood and Lizzy and Bronson are both CH show dog's may even be GR CH by now. He's a nice guy and does very well with his dogs in the show ring.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [230044] :: BRONSON

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [230059] :: LIZZY!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope it works out for you, Dirty D. Your new pup should be in good hands! I hope your man takes notes from you on how to condition a dog when/if he gets his dog!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah Brian is a great guy and willing to talk with any one. Has msome nice dogs. Look up Jayhawk here on GP they got a great pup from him. One of the prettier one I seen IMO.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Hope it works out for you, Dirty D. Your new pup should be in good hands! I hope your man takes notes from you on how to condition a dog when/if he gets his dog!


lol I hope he does too, he is so hard headed at times. Thank you for the compliment by the way.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah Brian is a great guy and willing to talk with any one. Has msome nice dogs. Look up Jayhawk here on GP they got a great pup from him. One of the prettier one I seen IMO.


I would love to see Jayhawks dog. I will see if I can find him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have the chance I would try and catch Brian at an ADBA show he goes to most of the shows. Get to know him let him know your serious about working and showing a dog. He is very picky about who he will send his dog's to. But once he knows your serious about showing and working your dog and he get's to know you I am sure you won't have any issues getting a pup from him. He's a great guy can't say enough good stuff about him and his dogs.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> If you have the chance I would try and catch Brain at an ADBA show he goes to most of the shows. Get to know him let him know your serious about working and showing a dog. He is very picky about who he will send his dog's to. But once he knows your serious about showing and working your dog and he get's to know you I am sure you won't have any issues getting a pup from him. He's a great guy can't say enough good stuff about him and his dogs.


Yes he is a very good guy. He was nice enough to take time out of his day to answer my questions. I am hoping soon to be able to meet him in person it would be an honor to shake his hand. He is very knowledgeable and has beautiful working dogs. I have the utmost respect for him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! You will love him he's a great guy and if you end up with a pup from him. You should do very very well in the ADBA. Brian has some show stopper's for sure! The judges love his dogs


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If I wanted a Boogieman dog, I think I would go to Blaizen Kennels. JMO.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

My Calypso is a boogieman dog from GRCHV Bronson X GRCH Lizzy and @ 7 months is definitely high speed low drag, 

her show future looks good, so far she has placed under every judge (7) that she has showed under 

And Brian is indeed a good guy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BLAIZEN KENNELS HOME PAGE

Here is their website. I like Chyna Girl nice looking bitch. I have never delt with the kennel. So I can't tell you much about them other than it looks like they heavily show their dog's which is a good thing.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I would get it from Brain AKA Boogieman Blood on game dog. His dog's are off that blood and Lizzy and Bronson are both CH show dog's may even be GR CH by now. He's a nice guy and does very well with his dogs in the show ring.


Lizzy is retired as GRCH, Bronson needs 6 points to make GRCH VI so hopefully he gets a cup this weekend in Mo.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sadie said:


> BLAIZEN KENNELS HOME PAGE
> 
> Here is their website. I like Chyna Girl nice looking bitch. I have never delt with the kennel. So I can't tell you much about them other than it looks like they heavily show their dog's which is a good thing.


Bronson and Lizzy (Brian's dogs) both were produced by Blaizen kennels as far as I know, so if everyone is recommending Brian for a dog, there's something to be said there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

JayHawk said:


> Lizzy is retired as GRCH, Bronson needs 6 points to make GRCH VI so hopefully he gets a cup this weekend in Mo.


Cool I just noticed on their ped's they had been updated to GR CH. Awesome I am sure Bronson will get those 6 points this weekend. I just saw pics of Brian's cool new show van LOL That thing is awesome good luck to all the people going to this upcoming show.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Bronson and Lizzy (Brian's dogs) both were produced by Blaizen kennels as far as I know, so if everyone is recommending Brian for a dog, there's something to be said there.


Lindsay I thought he got them from another kennel that shut down because the woman who ran it died from an asthma attack at a show? I know you would know better than me though because you know Brian pretty well. I can't remember the name of the kennel I thought it was taken down and there was a memorial page for her on the website and the husband said they would no longer would be breeding after she had passed and the dog's were sold. If I am wrong correct me LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cold Steel Pit's was the name of the kennel. That is who I thought Brian had got his dog's from. If I am wrong one of you guys will tell me.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Cold Steel Pit's was the name of the kennel. That is who I thought Brian had got his dog's from. If I am wrong one of you guys will tell me.


you beet me I was just going to post up the name lol. Here is a video of there dogs YouTube - ‪AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER‬‏


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah that is who I thought he got Lizzy and Bronson from I remember him telling me and I swear I remember him telling me it was Cold Steel Pit's. I will have to ask him tonight LOL. And yeah Tonya was her name RIP!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I am cross posting this


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Post Dirty D... How very sad  R.I.P [email protected] Cold Steel Pit's


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I think that Bronson was produced at Blaizen Kennel I am not sure if Lizzy came directly from CSP or not

The folks at Blaizen are very nice as well and is where I would have gone had I not had the chance to get Calypso


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks JayHawk. I had just sent Brian an Email asking him ... I will let you guys know what he says.


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Our pup is off the same breeding all these pups are doing well in the show ring, we were also training one of these dogs for weight pull and showing lots of potential


JayHawk said:


> My Calypso is a boogieman dog from GRCHV Bronson X GRCH Lizzy and @ 7 months is definitely high speed low drag,
> 
> her show future looks good, so far she has placed under every judge (7) that she has showed under
> 
> And Brian is indeed a good guy


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lizzy's name is Blaizen's Shaytanni, I think. I googled that name and the first page I came up with was this one: BLAIZEN KENNELS REBEL ROSE (Note the 1st paragraph that says Shaytanni (aka Lizzy) was produced by Blaizen's Rebel Rose.)

And this is from the most recent ADBA Gazette, showing Bronson's full name.










Whatever disagreement happened between Brian and Sheree (Blaizen) is between them. Just saying that Blaizen kennels produced those two dogs. I think equal credit goes to the breeder and the owner, and it always sucks when those relationships crumble.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Lizzy's name is Blaizen's Shaytanni, I think. I googled that name and the first page I came up with was this one: BLAIZEN KENNELS REBEL ROSE (Note the 1st paragraph that says Shaytanni (aka Lizzy) was produced by Blaizen's Rebel Rose.)
> 
> And this is from the most recent ADBA Gazette, showing Bronson's full name.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lindsay well that pretty much clears it up.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Bruce TGPs said:


> Our pup is off the same breeding all these pups are doing well in the show ring, we were also training one of these dogs for weight pull and showing lots of potential


Really? Thats another thing I wanted to look into, I would love to try a dog on some weight pull. Keep me posted on how your dog does.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Lizzy's name is Blaizen's Shaytanni, I think. I googled that name and the first page I came up with was this one: BLAIZEN KENNELS REBEL ROSE (Note the 1st paragraph that says Shaytanni (aka Lizzy) was produced by Blaizen's Rebel Rose.)
> 
> And this is from the most recent ADBA Gazette, showing Bronson's full name.
> 
> ...


nice find, clears that up


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks everybody for the help and input!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

D everyone has taken the words off my keyboard! speak to B about it, just send him a pm and i am sure he can help with info and push you in the right direction, he tells it how it is and is brutally honest,a quality alot of people lack. mention the word "turd" in your pm and your sure to get in with him!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!! turd! He love's that word ...And your right Brian is very honest gotta love that trait.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

junkyard said:


> D everyone has taken the words off my keyboard! speak to B about it, just send him a pm and i am sure he can help with info and push you in the right direction, he tells it how it is and is brutally honest,a quality alot of people lack. mention the word "turd" in your pm and your sure to get in with him!


oh yeah you are totally right about the turd word. Every time I see him post its about turds lmao.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

The turd lover has arrived LOL


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> The turd lover has arrived LOL


whats up Boogie! Glad to see you made it to this neck of the woods!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

B!!! Hey Buddy good to have you and the dog's here Thank You for coming! LOL the "turd flusher" is here


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

:flush: lmao


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I guess its appropriate that Brian was the one who told me how to make *poop* on a shingle.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! @ poop on a shingle!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I remember when PBC chat used to be jumpin' on a Friday night. I'd go in there and Brian would always have some kinda story. I saved one of them on my computer, about stepping in poop and breaking a spigot and all manner of chaos. Long live the cheese...


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I remember when PBC chat used to be jumpin' on a Friday night. I'd go in there and Brian would always have some kinda story. I saved one of them on my computer, about stepping in poop and breaking a spigot and all manner of chaos. Long live the cheese...


That's a true story and funny as ****.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words about my dogs to the folks who commented  

I am very pleased with them all.  If anybody has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> Thanks for the kind words about my dogs to the folks who commented
> 
> I am very pleased with them all.  If anybody has any questions feel free to ask.


I will be sure to PM you if I can think of anything else that I want to ask. Thanks again Boogie, and keep us posted on how you and your dogs do at your up coming show!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

You will be satisfied with a boogieman dog I believe. I got a couple from Tanya and they are nice. I did a few crosses and I can say I'm satisfied.


----------

